# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  نحوه Scan نمودن تصاویر و ذخیره آن در DataBase

## Azad2004

باسلام 
بنده نیاز به کد VB جهت اسکن نمودن تصاویر و ذخیره آن در بانک اطلاعات دارم. 
البته با اضافه نمودن کامپوننت های Scan Image و Image Edit توانستم تصاویر را اسکن کنم ولی می خواهم این تصاویر را (بدون ذخیره در فایل) در DataBase ذخیره نمایم. 

عرض کردم مستقیم از Scaner به DatatBase .
روش پیشنهادی coral عزیز نحوه ذخیره فایل در DataBase می باشد.
من به خاطر مسائل امنیتی نمی خواهم از طریق Image Edit تصویر را در هارد دیسک به عنوان فایل ذخیره نماییم و سپس آنرا به DataBase انتقال دهم.

حالا اگر می شود مرا راهنمایی کنید.

----------

